
FISA Surveillance Court Orders and Applications - ry4n413
https://vault.fbi.gov/d1-release/d1-release/view
======
mkempe
Two simple questions: How can the FBI request FISA surveillance of an American
who recently worked for the FBI and helped catch Russian spies, while hiding
that fact from the court? Further, more than two years later, why is it that
this supposed agent of Russia has not been imprisoned or charged with
anything?

